# Eshopps overflow box



## Felicia

I have an Eshopps overflow box model pf 1000. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18358

I have a Mag Drive MD7 (700 gph) for the return with 3 feet of head height.

The intake chamber thing makes so many air bubbles I can't keep them out of the siphon tubes. The siphon tubes then fill with air bubbles and eventually break siphon. This is bad.

So I put some sponges inside the intake chamber and it cut back on the amount of bubbles being made, but I still had to put an airline inside the siphon tubes and connect it to an aqualifter pump (pumps out air and water to keep siphon).

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=OE1137

Also, this Eshopps overflow is really noisy! All I hear is running water and draining sounds.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Guest

That's weird, because most of the people I've talked to have said great things about the Eshopps. This kind of sucks too, because this is the overflow box I was planning on getting when I finally install my much-needed sump...


----------



## karazy

well are you using pvc?

ive heard these work really well:
http://home.everestkc.net/jrobertson57268/HGB/

also can we see a picture of your sump and where the water drains


----------

